# Schrift halb rund



## webhoster (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe PS 5.5 so und jetzt will ich einen Satz
"Bücher für Kinder dieser Welt" in einer halb runden schrift haben.

Weiß einer von euch wie ich das machen kann?

gruß holger


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es das damals in der 5.5 schon gab, aber in der "Werkzeugoptionenleiste" gibt es das unten angehangene Symbol mit dem wundervollen Namen "Text verkrümmen". Wenn Du das anklickst, kannst Du Deine Schrift schön halbrund gestalten.

HTH Markus


----------



## webhoster (8. Juli 2004)

Nein, leider gibt es das nicht in PS 5.5


----------

